# Recently diagnosed



## jlgardner1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi there,

Over the last 72 hours I have been diagnosed with Type I diabetes. I am 21, have no family history of diabetes and extremely fit and healthy, so it has obviously come as quite a shock to me. I first noticed my vision to deteriorate, followed by increased thirst and need to go to the toilet! I went to the doctors thinking I would just need a higher prescription for glasses and was rushed to hospital with the possibility of going into ketoacidosis! The last few days have been an absolute whirlwind and I'm just trying to find a way to cope with the challenge of now managing my diet, measuring my glucose levels and injecting myself and am seeking some advice with how to get starting with it all? 

I am on holiday at the moment visiting my family in Dubai, and will be returning to the UK to carry on with my degree at University of Exeter and was wondering what the process was with gaining medical support, registering myself as diabetic, contacting my GP etc. so that I get all the help and monitoring I need? Obviously this is not how I was planning on spending my holiday and is extremely overwhelming at the moment,  however I have come to realise it is just something I will get used to doing and shouldn't affect my day to day life that much, nevertheless any support  or advice I can get I would thoroughly appreciate! 

Thanks a lot,

Jemma


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jemma,

If you can get a letter, or copies of the records from the hospital. All you need do is take them to your GP once you're back in the country. How are you doing otherwise? All this must have been quite a shock.


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Alison,

That's great thank you I will make sure I do that ASAP. I'm doing better thank you, had lots of ups and downs over the last few days. Particularly been struggling mentally as I am supposed to be preparing for my final exams of my 3rd year at University and obviously not concentrating very well! Starting to get back into the routine and activities I had been doing whilst on holiday, but with most of my friends being in the UK it is hard to distract myself from the harsh reality of everything with my family constantly monitoring my diet and glucose levels at the moment! 

I have my first appointment with the specialist out here tomorrow, since being diagnosed, where I am guessing I will be finding out about fast acting insulin injections as opposed to the one shot I have been prescribed with to take in the evenings before bedtime? 

Cheers,
Jemma


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, there's plenty of practical and emotional support to be found here, along with a huge knowledge base on every form of diabetes. I'm sure, between us, we can answer most questions. Sound like your family are taking good care of you.


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's really good and useful to know thank you. Of course they are, and I know I couldn't do it without them!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 19, 2013)

jlgardner1 said:


> That's really good and useful to know thank you. Of course they are, and I know I couldn't do it without them!



Jemma

I was diagnosed at 21, in my final year at Uni and with no family history of diabetes as well.  Make sure you speak to your director of studies, or equivalent, about what has happened as they may take it into consideration when working out your qualification.  I fell just below a grade boundary and had a viva and because of the extenuating circumstances they put me up a grade.  

My parents fussed over me something awful to begin with.  It took them a while to come to terms with the diagnosis too, and to realise that I was perfectly able of looking after myself.  Where do you live when at Uni - are you in a shared house? if so it would be good to get your flatmates some information about the D, so they can be aware of what signs to look out for.  

Rachel


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Rachel,

Sounds like I'm going through exactley what you did which makes me feel a whole lot better. Did you handle it in a similar way (i.e. ups and downs), how did you find the lifestyle adjustments? It's all happened so quickly at the moment I still can't believe it has happened!

Once my parents realised that I was able to manage it myself and would ask them for help when I needed to, and obviously keep them informed at this early stage, they seemed to have backed off a bit, trying to make everything as normal as possible which I find a lot easier to deal with. Yes, I'm in a shared house at University and have informed my housemates who are already letting me (and my mum via Facebook!) know that they'll be here for me when I get back which is really good. I have also contacted my personal tutor at University who has said I should go see here once I return to Exeter to discuss what I have been going through and how it has affected my ability to revise.

Is there any advice you can give me with how to manage the diabetes being diagnosed at this age and this point in my life? Anything you consider to be a major adjustment?

Thank you,
Jemma


----------



## Cleo (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Jemma
Welcome to the forum!
I was diagnosed aged 19 at the beginning of my first year at uni.  No family history either.
Great that you're living in a shared house - I know my mum was a bit worried about that aspect.  I know it might sound stupid / obvious but might be worth remembering to have some form of glucose (dextrose tabs, juice, jelly babies) next to your bed in case of night time hypos.
Diabetes shoudn't affect what you "can" or "cant do/achieve" in your life...all you need is a bit of planning , and of course knowledge is power so the more you read up on it the better.  
I have only recently joined the forum - I wish I had joined sooner  -this place is gold mine for information so dont forget to come back here if you have any questions!
Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Jemma,

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, what a shock for you.  My son was diagnosed aged 4 so quite a different perspective, in that obviously I was the one who had to learn all the necessary care for him.  I would really really recommend you get this book (Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-1-Diab...8&qid=1366393807&sr=8-1&keywords=ragnar+hanas

Don't be put off by the title into thinking it's only for kids - it is the best book on caring for type 1 diabetes that I have come across, written in a positive and easy-to-read style so you can learn what you need to.

Knowledge is power - I know that feeling of being overwhelmed but don't worry you'll soon feel more in control, and it won't stop you living life to the full


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Cleo,

Thank you I will definitely keep some form of glucose by my bed, and with me at all times! I have just been given my fast acting insulin (more injections!!) but am on a fixed dose for now, but I feel a lot more in control of my health as well as psychologically! 

Thanks everyone 

Jemma x


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for your advice, I will have a look into the book you have advised me to buy. Any extra information at this point is useful to me so that I can get my head around everything and manage my diabetes as fast and simply as possible, with minimum break downs/complications!! 

Cheers,
Jemma 



Redkite said:


> Hi Jemma,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, what a shock for you.  My son was diagnosed aged 4 so quite a different perspective, in that obviously I was the one who had to learn all the necessary care for him.  I would really really recommend you get this book (Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults):
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Jemma and welcome to the forum.
As you are in Exeter you should be refered to the Exeter hospital, they have a very good reputation.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Jemma, welcome to the forum.

Are you testing your blood sugars yourself? Which insulins have you been given?

I hope you manage to get to grips with it quickly, i know its a lot to take in but we are all here to help as ask questions or if you want to moan about your diabetes


----------



## Mark T (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jemma 

Hopefully the campus surgery has improved since I was there (which was, umm, more then a few years back) - I never actually transferred to the on-campus GP but did use the emergency clinic once.  But then home was only 2 hours away.

Depending on where your shared accommodation is, don't forget you may need to test after a strenuous walk because exercise makes insulin more effective (thinking Cardiac Hill here).

Good luck!


----------



## lizabetic (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Jemma!

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis! Must have been a great shock.. but you sound really quite positive about it all  Shame that it had to come at such a difficult time but hopefully your university will be accommodating, I know i've read that most take on that it isn't a sudden thing and usually goes on behind the scenes for a long while before it's diagnosed. I was diagnosed during GCSE's and that was bad enough!!

I'm here to tell you of the facebook page me and Vicki (Persil) run, for students with diabetes! I hope i'm okay to post this here but think it will be in your favour for sure  Anyway, search for Student Diabetics UK on FB and we are there!  It's great for support and every ones so nice


----------



## Persil (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Jemma!

Diagnosis is horrible whenever it happens, but in your final year at uni, where I'm assuming you have dissertation and finals...that's no fun! I thought diagnosis before A Levels was bad enough!

I'm sorry you have to be here, but at the same time, this is a very good place to be. The forum is a great support network with lots of lovely people always on hand to offer advice and answer questions.

If you ever need to chat, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 22, 2013)

A big hello to the forum from me too, Jemma.

Me being a type 2, I can't help much (if at all). But as you've seen already (I hope) there are plenty on here who are extremely knowledgeable/helpful.

I'm sorry that anyone is diagnosed with type 1 at any time, but when they're in the middle of exams it must be awful!! You sound like you're a 'trooper' though, so good luck with everything!

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for the recommendation, I will definitely look into it. Any extra information at this point is useful! 



Redkite said:


> Hi Jemma,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, what a shock for you.  My son was diagnosed aged 4 so quite a different perspective, in that obviously I was the one who had to learn all the necessary care for him.  I would really really recommend you get this book (Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young Adults):
> 
> ...


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cheers Andy, will find some way to get through everything at the moment I'm sure! 



Andy HB said:


> A big hello to the forum from me too, Jemma.
> 
> Me being a type 2, I can't help much (if at all). But as you've seen already (I hope) there are plenty on here who are extremely knowledgeable/helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Vicky, 

Yes I've noticed this is a great place to gain help and support, particularly in these early stages of my diagnosis. Really helps me accept everything by talking about it and hearing how other people dealt with everything, and the fact that other people have gone through the same thing! Definitely using the message boards to my maximum advantage! 

Jemma



Persil said:


> Hi Jemma!
> 
> Diagnosis is horrible whenever it happens, but in your final year at uni, where I'm assuming you have dissertation and finals...that's no fun! I thought diagnosis before A Levels was bad enough!
> 
> ...


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Haha, cardiac hill is a nightmare. Will make sure I test after exercise, particularly as I tend to work out quite a lot so will obviously be useful to know how my body responds to insulin in that sense. 

Thanks!



Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum Jemma
> 
> Hopefully the campus surgery has improved since I was there (which was, umm, more then a few years back) - I never actually transferred to the on-campus GP but did use the emergency clinic once.  But then home was only 2 hours away.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok great, I will speak to my GP tomorrow so I can have appointments ready for me as soon as I go back! 



Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Jemma and welcome to the forum.
> As you are in Exeter you should be refered to the Exeter hospital, they have a very good reputation.


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Laura, 

Yes I'm testing myself at the moment, and fairly regularly because I seem to be all over the place at the moment whilst my doses are still being adjusted. I am on Lantus in the evening and Humalog as my fast acting I think! I think I am getting the hang of things, obviously still got a way to go yet though! 

Thanks for the support

Jemma



Lauras87 said:


> Hi Jemma, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Are you testing your blood sugars yourself? Which insulins have you been given?
> 
> I hope you manage to get to grips with it quickly, i know its a lot to take in but we are all here to help as ask questions or if you want to moan about your diabetes


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for all the support over the last week everyone, it is really helping me understand and cope with this lifestyle adjustment. 

Could anyone possibly tell me whether there is a good diabetes centre in Gloucester/Cheltenham as I am doing a Masters there next year and doesn't hurt to start preparing! 

Thank you,

Jemma xx


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 22, 2013)

jlgardner1 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Yes I'm testing myself at the moment, and fairly regularly because I seem to be all over the place at the moment whilst my doses are still being adjusted. I am on Lantus in the evening and Humalog as my fast acting I think! I think I am getting the hang of things, obviously still got a way to go yet though!
> 
> ...



That's good, I didn't know with you being out of the country if you had been given everything.
Don't worry after 10 years there is the odd thing even I don't know but as my consultant said the morning after I'd been diagnosed, you'll know more about diabetes in a few months than specialists do in years.

One thing I know your moods can be dictated by your sugar levels, eg being irritable can mean you are low. Doesn't mean you'll be the same but listen to your body & it will help you know signs for being high/low.

If you want a chat, pm me


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 22, 2013)

So I've noticed haha! At least now I can blame my bad moods on my glucose levels  . 

Yeah out here you tend to see a specialist straight away which is really good, but also rather overwhelming! Nevertheless I have been started on this treatment which from what I've heard is probably what I would've been put on in the UK anyway. Will just have to see what they say when I get back.  

Jemma



Lauras87 said:


> That's good, I didn't know with you being out of the country if you had been given everything.
> Don't worry after 10 years there is the odd thing even I don't know but as my consultant said the morning after I'd been diagnosed, you'll know more about diabetes in a few months than specialists do in years.
> 
> One thing I know your moods can be dictated by your sugar levels, eg being irritable can mean you are low. Doesn't mean you'll be the same but listen to your body & it will help you know signs for being high/low.
> ...


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 22, 2013)

jlgardner1 said:


> So I've noticed haha! At least now I can blame my bad moods on my glucose levels  .



Mum can tell my levels by my mood & work can kind of tell or worry I've not had coffee in the past hour


----------



## jlgardner1 (Apr 23, 2013)

You say you drink coffee, I went to see a nutritionist and he said stay clear of all caffeine. I don't drink tea or coffee so that's not a problem for me but I do like to drink coke, and diet coke is just not the same. How does caffeine affect your blood sugar and how do you manage it if you don't mind me asking? Similarily, how does alcohol affect blood sugar and what should I be doing before or after drinking alcohol? Obviously still being at Uni that is an important consideration! xx



Lauras87 said:


> Mum can tell my levels by my mood & work can kind of tell or worry I've not had coffee in the past hour


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 23, 2013)

jlgardner1 said:


> You say you drink coffee, I went to see a nutritionist and he said stay clear of all caffeine. I don't drink tea or coffee so that's not a problem for me but I do like to drink coke, and diet coke is just not the same. How does caffeine affect your blood sugar and how do you manage it if you don't mind me asking? Similarily, how does alcohol affect blood sugar and what should I be doing before or after drinking alcohol? Obviously still being at Uni that is an important consideration! xx



I don't drink most drinks but if it's beer, cider or cocktails my blood sugars spike so I just drink spirits with diet drinks

You need to make sure you have something to eat but don't inject, your bloods can crash after they rise (it's all fun)

Coffee wise, it only seems to rise mine by 1mmol ish but I have to inject for the sugar. I've been told I can drink coffee but some others may not drink it due to the affect it has on their bloods


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2013)

Coffee/caffeine is a stimulant so this can cause the release of hormones (like adrenaline/cortisol) that prompt the liver to release extra glucose. I think it varies from person to person though. I'm a big tea drinker but it has no effect on my levels 

The carbs in alcoholic drinks will raise blood sugar levels, but then when the liver is busy processing the alcohol (which it regards as a toxin), it stops releasing its own stores of glucose, which can cause levels to fall, so it's good advice to have something to eat when drinking. You'll need to experiment with different drinks to see what works best for you, but be cautious to begin with and test regularly so you can spot the patterns


----------



## rachelha (Apr 23, 2013)

Caffeine has no affect in my blood sugar levels, unless it is a milky coffee e.g. cappuccino I have no insulin for coffee.  If it is a cappuccino I have a bit to cover the carbs in the milk.

Alcohol can affect your blood sugars for quite a long time after you have finished drinking, so check your blood sugars a lot the next day in case of hypos.  You need to think about the exercise you are doing too if you a clubbing.  The best advice a doctor gave me was to get a chippy on the way home after a big night out.  Cocktails are particularly difficult to work out as it is hard to know the amount of carbs or alcohol you are getting.  Personally I stick to spirits with a diet mixer, red wine or beer.    Try and remember to test lots when drinking as hypo signs are easy to mistake for drunkenness.  
You can still go out and enjoy yourself though, especially once your exams are over and done with.


----------



## Tina63 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi and welcome from me to, a parent of a T1 18 year old diagnosed 2.5 years ago.  

The information my son's dietician gave him over drinking alcohol was that he must eat something carby before bed, and she said the absolute ideal was a bowl of mashed potato!!!  So, if you fancy that after a night on the booze then go for it, but personally I think the chippie sounds far more appealing!  My son has recently discovered kebabs though!

The dietician did say at the outset it's probably best to have a drink or two, then a bag of crisps, then more drink if you are out for the night, but another carb based snack before bed, the slower releasing the better.  As everyone says though, trial and error, and lots of testing and hypo treatments by your bed, ALWAYS.

Good luck.
Tina


----------



## Copepod (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, jlgardner1 - sorry to have to be here. There's never a good time to get type 1 diabetes, but you'll cope. I was diagnosed out of UK, too, aged 30 years, at a SCUBA diving medical while working as a guide on seal & dolphin swimming tours in New Zealand. When I returned to UK, I had to live with parents for a while, and with a year led an expedition to Costa Rica, and started an MSc at a London college, with research project in Belfast. So, registering with GPs etc was a bit interesting for a while. I always made sure I had pleny of insulin, blood glucose testing strips etc, so that I never ran out. Sometimes prescriptions were issued by GP in London, but dispensed in pharmacies in Belfast. 

I also let college staff know about condition, and they said I could either sit exams in room on my own, which I decided against, or that I could walk out of hall to test, which I didn't need to, but was good to have options to be as normal as possible, with minimum risk of disturbing my fellow students. 

What subject are you studying? What sort of work are you aiming for? What sort of sports / activities / hobbies do you do? Do you drive? If so, you need to inform DVLA and will get back a 3 year (probably) licence, renewed for free each time - take care with answering questions about serious hypos etc. 

Unfortunately, in the first few months / years of type 1 diabetes, your pancreas will probably produce some insulin at irregular intervals, so maintaining blood glucose levels is more of a challenge initially. 

Lots of advice here - sadly, no such internet resources when I was dignosed in 1996.


----------



## jlgardner1 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for that, will bear it in mind 



Northerner said:


> Coffee/caffeine is a stimulant so this can cause the release of hormones (like adrenaline/cortisol) that prompt the liver to release extra glucose. I think it varies from person to person though. I'm a big tea drinker but it has no effect on my levels
> 
> The carbs in alcoholic drinks will raise blood sugar levels, but then when the liver is busy processing the alcohol (which it regards as a toxin), it stops releasing its own stores of glucose, which can cause levels to fall, so it's good advice to have something to eat when drinking. You'll need to experiment with different drinks to see what works best for you, but be cautious to begin with and test regularly so you can spot the patterns


----------



## jlgardner1 (May 1, 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for your reply. I am coming to the end of a sports science dissertation and am planning on doing a masters in sports therapy next year. I tend to stick to running, swimming and water polo. Actually managed to complete an Olympic distance aquathlon 12 days after being diagnosed which really gave me a psychological boost! I have a license but don't currently drive, but will make sure I inform the DVLA once I finish exams, thanks for letting me know I need to do that! My appointment with the diabetes nurse over here (back in the UK now) didn't really help me, or tell me anything else I needed to know about diabetes. She also said she only sees me once a year? Is that correct? I would have thought in the initial stages of diagnosis that I would see the nurse more frequently? 

Cheers,
Jemma



Copepod said:


> Welcome to the forum, jlgardner1 - sorry to have to be here. There's never a good time to get type 1 diabetes, but you'll cope. I was diagnosed out of UK, too, aged 30 years, at a SCUBA diving medical while working as a guide on seal & dolphin swimming tours in New Zealand. When I returned to UK, I had to live with parents for a while, and with a year led an expedition to Costa Rica, and started an MSc at a London college, with research project in Belfast. So, registering with GPs etc was a bit interesting for a while. I always made sure I had pleny of insulin, blood glucose testing strips etc, so that I never ran out. Sometimes prescriptions were issued by GP in London, but dispensed in pharmacies in Belfast.
> 
> I also let college staff know about condition, and they said I could either sit exams in room on my own, which I decided against, or that I could walk out of hall to test, which I didn't need to, but was good to have options to be as normal as possible, with minimum risk of disturbing my fellow students.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkite (May 1, 2013)

Hi Jemma,

Well done on your aquathlon!  Diabetes won't hold you back from achieving well in sport, but it can take a bit of work - has anyone yet recommended the RunSweet website if you ever feel in need of info. on this?

Re the nurse appointment, once a year isn't right.  Was this a nurse attached to a GP practice or a diabetes nurse specialist (DNS) in a hospital setting?  Type 1 patients should be offered clinic consultations every 3-4 months (assuming adults are seen this frequently), to check Hba1c and discuss how you're doing and any concerns you have.  In between clinics, you should have phone/email access to a DNS.  I would have thought frequent contact by phone/email would be offered to the newly diagnosed at first too.  Maybe she was talking about the "annual review" - once a year you should have blood tests for liver function, kidney function, cholesterol, thyroid function, coeliac screen, etc, as well as an annual eye screen for retinopathy and a foot check.


----------



## jlgardner1 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Update!*

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to say another thank you to everyone who offered me support on this forum. I am now 5 months in and have managed to lower my HbA1C and am continuing to try and keep on top of my blood sugars and insulin. 

The support available here and on the general DIABETES UK website I found incredibly useful, and to show my appreciation as well as raise awareness of diabetes and the support offered by DIABETES UK I have decided to run the Bath Half Marathon in March for DIABETES UK, in the hope that I can also raise some money for them along with my own reasons for raising awareness of the condition. 

Any donations would be much appreciated, if not, get involved yourself! Thanks again for all the support, here is the link to my fundraising page >> http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/JemmaGardner1


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Jemma, great to hear that things are going well for you! I ran the Bath Half a couple of years ago - was supposed to be runnung it this year but had to pull out - might be doing it next year though! Hope you raise lots of money, how's the training going?


----------



## jlgardner1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hi Jemma, great to hear that things are going well for you! I ran the Bath Half a couple of years ago - was supposed to be runnung it this year but had to pull out - might be doing it next year though! Hope you raise lots of money, how's the training going?



Hiya,

That's great, i've heard good things about the particular course. Haven't been able to do any running in a while as I've been suffering with a bad cold, but I trained over the summer building up to a 10km in 3 weeks which I didn't find too difficult. Have a feeling the next 10km will be a bit harder to train for though! 

Jemma


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Jemma really good luck with the run. I worked in Bath & like the place


----------



## jlgardner1 (Oct 7, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Jemma really good luck with the run. I worked in Bath & like the place



Thanks Hobie!


----------

